# can I flip a seatpost ... or am I crazy?



## somsoc (Jun 26, 2005)

OK I have no idea if this makes sense and its probably stupid and crazy, but just in case. 

I've got a Roubaix, it has that Specialized carbon seat post w/ Zertz insert. You can see a side view of a similar one here ... 
https://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/...Crbn_w_Red.jpg

This seat post has two allen bolts to adjust the seat angle, and so I have to use the specialized seat to reach the allen. I like the seat I like the seat post. I'd like to keep them both.

The problem is I'd like to get a little more over the pedals, as I feel I'm set back too far and I can't move the seat any further forward, as the seat post is a little offset back. 

Is it possible to flip the seat post around so the back is in the front or does that completely screw everything? Is it dangerous? Will this break the seat post? Or not possible at all because now its going to be a flipped angle?

Thanks!


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

Depending on the amount of adjustment in the post head, it might not be possible to get your seat at the proper angle once flipped. Try it. It takes a couple minutes, and if you can get your seat level, it shouldn't hurt anything. It will probably put you too far forward. I would just get a straight post; actually I did get a straight post for proper fit on my bike.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

try it, i did but i couldn't get a proper angle on it. it will probably end up being tilted up. if it works on ur bike then it will probably put you too forward.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

somsoc said:


> OK I have no idea if this makes sense and its probably stupid and crazy, but just in case.
> 
> I've got a Roubaix, it has that Specialized carbon seat post w/ Zertz insert. You can see a side view of a similar one here ...
> https://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/...Crbn_w_Red.jpg
> ...


The link you provided doesn't work, so I couldn't verify that your Roubaix comes spec'd with a setback seatpost, but I'd hazard a guess it does considering you want to 'flip it'. I wouldn't reverse it (back to front) because it's not designed for that, and as a couple of other posters mentioned, it'll put you too far forward. A zero setback post is a better solution, but I'm wondering if you've checked for KOPS to see just where your knee is in relation to the BB. This may be more a fitting issue and/ or the bike is too big for you.


----------



## somsoc (Jun 26, 2005)

hmmmm, weird, the link doesn't work now, it did earlier when I tested it.

Anyway, thanks for the advice I'll flip it just to see if the angle works. A new seat post is kinda out of the question as I'll lose the zertz. That and I don't really want to drop $100 to get something decent.

The bike has always felt a bit big, I'm 5-9 30 inch inseam and its a 54. I loved the fit of the 52, but everyone my buddy who went with me for the fitting, three sales men all said the 52 they had was way too small. Then they said I'd get used to it blah blah blah. Its about 1 cm forward is all I'd need and things would feel great. (Bangs head on desk)

Part of the problem is I've changed from crank bros eggbeaters to look keo classics and it just changed the geometry a lot, maybe I'll settle into something. 

Anyway thanks all.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Somsoc...

Don't be too worried about the Zertz in the seatpost...I have a Thomson on my Tarmac Expert and Roubaix Expert. Both came stock with posts that have Zertz and I can't tell the difference with the Thomson...

It's the frame and wheels that do most of vibration dampening...Especially the wheels...I just swapped the wheels from my Tarmac (Fulcrum) for the Ksyrium Elites on my Roubaix. I notice a big difference in the ride. The Fulcrums provide a much smoother ride.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

No way, you will be to far forward. You also should never have the seat at one end or the either. The seat should be somewhere in the middle of the rails. So you already need a 0 set back seat post.


----------

